# Drew Estate Liga Privada confusion....



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I'm about to start my LP journey. The only DE cigar I've smoked is an Undercrown. How different are all the various LPs? Is it just a matter of sizes in some cases, or just different wrappers, or are they all totally different blends? And how similar and different are they to MUWAT, Nica Rustica etc.? I've probably missed some, but these seem to be the main non-infused DEs.

Liga Privada UF-13 
Liga Privada L40 Unico 
Liga Privada 9 
Liga Privada T52 
Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig 
Liga Privada Dirty Rat 
MUWAT 
Nica Rustica
Papas Fritas
Undercrown


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Each of the Unicos are all unique blends, and deemed best in the vitola they are released in. 

The unico line are typically full-strength, full-bodied experiences. The MUWAT and Undercrown, by contrast, are much more medium in tone. The Nica Rustica is full, but very earthy, and won't appeal to everyone.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Supposedly the Papas Fritas is No. 9 trimmings. There is also the Ratzilla and Flying Pig vitolas of No. 9 and T52...and more limited releases. You're embarking on a long journey I feel. Good luck and enjoy the fine smokes!


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

To me, the Undercrown is milder and the Nica Rustica is not as smooth as the various LP sticks but they all bear a family resemblance. Smokey, oily, delicious smoke bombs. The No.9 is the perfect cigar....bold, smooth, with a little power. All my opinions of course.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd start with the No. 9. That's my personal favorite and one I see mentioned a lot. After that I'd try the T-52. I believe these are the 2 "standard production" Liga Privadas. Then give MUWAT and Nica Rustica a try. I don't believe these are technically Ligas, but they're both cigars I enjoy as well. Papas fritas are easy to come by and worth a smoke as well. 

Aaaaannd that's as far as I've gotten when it comes to DE (other than the undercrown, which you've mentioned, and some of their infused lines). The rest are, I believe, Unicos, which...well, if you go down that rabbit hole, good luck to you!


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Laynard said:


> You're embarking on a long _*and expensive*_ journey I feel.


Corrected it for you


----------



## Single_Malt (Jan 17, 2015)

I find the Nicaragua Rustica to taste like Copenhagen snuff tobacco? It might just be me? But I found it very unpleasant. Some people find it to be a good stick.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

@ssaka ?


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> @ssaka ?


Wow. Good call.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

My personal favorites are (in order):

L-40
Dirty Rat
No. 9
Papa Fritas
UF-13

I can't say any of them are bad though. The Pigs are not as much up my alley because of the vitola, but they're still pretty tasty. I don't care for the Nicas as much as I used to, but I would say anything from the Unico line exceeds the MUWATS. YMMV


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

My favorite LP is the No. 9. The T52 and Nica Rustica are too bold for my palate.

I also like the Undercrown and non-LP Herrera Esteli. The latter is my favorite DE of all.


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

Another vote for the #9 here. 9 and T52 are the standard production LPs, available in several vitolas. I prefer the 9. I've not had an L40, but the UF-13 and Dirty Rat are both really good. FFP and Ratzilla are both great, but somewhat hard to find. I really like the Papas Fritas for a short smoke. As mentioned above, it's the 9 and T52 scraps in a short filler.

I don't consider Undercrown to be part of the LP line. It's often referred to as Liga Undercrown, but it's a step below LP in my mind, and also in price. I really like the Undercrown in the popular Corona Viva vitola, which is a slightly different blend than the rest of the Undercrowns.

Nica Rustica, MUWAT, Herrera Esteli, KFC, etc., are all separate lines from the Liga Privada. I really like Nica Rustica. Can be had for $5 or less on cbid, and is a unique smoke in terms of flavor and construction. HEs are very solid, as well. Regular MUWAT line is good, but KFC is not my bag. Fire cured tastes like a campfire to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Feral is my no1 hands down nc
No9. Is always good
t52 was my go to for a while until I constantly had wrapper issues, even from different sources. 
Papas are good but @ $6 a pop it's steep for such a short smoke
Rat was ok needed time I think
Ratzilla was awesome ROTT 
Have an l40 I haven't smoked as well as a uf4 and a uf13
Smoked a t52 pig, major let down

Something that is not a liga unico and are becoming more available are undercrown pigs which I enjoy very much even though I don't enjoy undercrown whatsoever. 

I burned through a fiver of nica wanting to like them, not my cup of tea

Muwat line I enjoy but they are somewhat one sided not very complex just good solid smokes love the baitfish when I can get a deal and just recently got some nightcrawler which are less full than baitfish but just as enjoyable. 
KFC was just like someone else said had a campfire chemical taste.

Hope that helps in your search, just be careful, you'll find yourself justifying extreme prices if you find a unico you REALLY enjoy.


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

Single_Malt said:


> I find the Nicaragua Rustica to taste like Copenhagen snuff tobacco? It might just be me? But I found it very unpleasant. Some people find it to be a good stick.


I picked up one at a B&M A few days ago, I sure hope it taste like Copenhagen. I'll burn it in a few weeks.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ratzilla
L-40
FFP 
T52
Dirty Rat
No. 9
Papa Fritas
UF-13
UC Pig

If you want an idea of how deep this worm hole goes...take a look through here

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...339392-limited-run-liga-undercrown-muwat.html


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I am somewhat of a Liga whore. I have been smoking more T52's lately than anything else in the line. Still love the 9's but have taken a break from them. I had a few Rat's that were disappointing. Poor burn due to construction. But most have been excellent. Just goes to show that there is always the chance for a bad stick no matter the price. 

I am not a big fan of the UC. Feel they are overrated. I would much rather have a MUWAT. 

I love anything from the Unico line. I am still looking for my first Velvet Rat though...


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

the liga line is very good. the undercrown was created and usually considered a liga because the rollers where smoking too many liga cigars not leaving enough for export. so the rollers came up with the undercrown incorporating many of the same rare tobaccos but of different vintages and primings that are in the regular ligas. I really like the 9, papa fritas an the uf 13 so far. I have a dirty rat, ffp, L40 and undercrown pig resting right now for warmer weather. i need to smoke em soon though to decid what box to buy at the drew estate event lol


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I am somewhat of a Liga whore. I have been smoking more T52's lately than anything else in the line. Still love the 9's but have taken a break from them. I had a few Rat's that were disappointing. Poor burn due to construction. But most have been excellent. Just goes to show that there is always the chance for a bad stick no matter the price.
> 
> I am not a big fan of the UC. Feel they are overrated. I would much rather have a MUWAT.
> 
> I love anything from the Unico line. I am still looking for my first Velvet Rat though...


Same....I've actually seen more Basherts available lately than Velvets



demuths1770 said:


> the liga line is very good. the undercrown was created and usually considered a liga because the rollers where smoking too many liga cigars not leaving enough for export. so the rollers came up with the undercrown incorporating many of the same rare tobaccos but of different vintages and primings that are in the regular ligas. I really like the 9, papa fritas an the uf 13 so far. I have a dirty rat, ffp, L40 and undercrown pig resting right now for warmer weather. i need to smoke em soon though to decid what box to buy at the drew estate event lol


Just buy a box of each. If you don't like one, I'll dispose of them for you


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

L40

you can skip the rest.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Just buy a box of each. If you don't like one, I'll dispose of them for you


im sure i will like em all just which one to get a box lol. probably ffp if they still have them when the event happens!!!


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I am somewhat of a Liga whore. I have been smoking more T52's lately than anything else in the line. Still love the 9's but have taken a break from them. I had a few Rat's that were disappointing. Poor burn due to construction. But most have been excellent. Just goes to show that there is always the chance for a bad stick no matter the price.
> 
> I am not a big fan of the UC. Feel they are overrated. I would much rather have a MUWAT.
> 
> I love anything from the Unico line. I am still looking for my first Velvet Rat though...





demuths1770 said:


> im sure i will like em all just which one to get a box lol. probably ffp if they still have them when the event happens!!!


As much DE stuff as CI sells I can't imagine they don't have a couple boxes of each stashed away for the event....Just hope they don't raffle off the chance to buy them lol


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> As much DE stuff as CI sells I can't imagine they don't have a couple boxes of each stashed away for the event....Just hope they don't raffle off the chance to buy them lol


they had 6 boxes of ffp on friday and afew boxes of l40s uf13s and dirty rats on the shelves too


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

The short of it is they are all blends they came up with when making the 9 and T52 that work extremely well in their particular vitola. Most share the stalk cut habano wrapper used on the T52. Also the Papas Fritas are made with the trimmings of both the 9 and T52.
Jimmy Id love to know where you've seen Bashert pigs available. To my understanding those were never released for sale. I've never seen one other than the one I was very generously gifted.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

HIM said:


> The short of it is they are all blends they came up with when making the 9 and T52 that work extremely well in their particular vitola. Most share the stalk cut habano wrapper used on the T52. Also the Papas Fritas are made with the trimmings of both the 9 and T52.
> Jimmy Id love to know where you've seen Bashert pigs available. To my understanding those were never released for sale. I've never seen one other than the one I was very generously gifted.


One was packaged with a Liga A for sale on the CATS fb page....and the other was being used for trade bait for a No.9 Tubo and something else (can't remember what) on the same page. The one that was for sale was a little too rich for my blood even with the A thrown in.

2 isn't a lot of opportunity but it's 2 more then Velvets I've seen available lol. I've been on the Velvet hunt


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

demuths1770 said:


> they had 6 boxes of ffp on friday and afew boxes of l40s uf13s and dirty rats on the shelves too


damn...they NEVER have any of the Unico stuff listed on their sites for sale. I wonder if you call them will they sell & ship you any of those?


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> damn...they NEVER have any of the Unico stuff listed on their sites for sale. I wonder if you call them will they sell & ship you any of those?


cigars international always has a ton that is not online. they are a HUGE drew estate shop so its no suprise the stock the have in store.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

demuths1770 said:


> cigars international always has a ton that is not online. they are a HUGE drew estate shop so its no suprise the stock the have in store.


never knew that. I lived in PA most of my life but never made it to their stores. Guess I need to take a road trip next time I am there visiting


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Velvet Rat
Ratzilla
L-40
Dirty Rat
No. 9
UF-4
UF-13
T-52

That's my preference order. Subject to change at a whim, of course 



ProjectSunfire said:


> I love anything from the Unico line. I am still looking for my first Velvet Rat though...


Good luck with that. IMHO, it's the best Unico ever made, it's a shame they're not in general release yet. Keep up hope though, Saka keeps saying he can't believe they haven't released them yet.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

they have a huge sesction dedicated to all drew estate smokes, all the bar chairs are drew estate and alot of the art hanging is drew estate


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Lots of good info here - thanks guys.



Laynard said:


> Supposedly the Papas Fritas is No. 9 trimmings. There is also the Ratzilla and Flying Pig vitolas of No. 9 and T52...and more limited releases. You're embarking on a long journey I feel. Good luck and enjoy the fine smokes!


So there's a No. 9 Flying Pig different from the Feral Flying Pig? No wonder I been finding these lines confusing.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> Lots of good info here - thanks guys.
> 
> So there's a No. 9 Flying Pig different from the Feral Flying Pig? No wonder I been finding these lines confusing.


yeah there is the 9 and the t52 and also a 9 and t52 pig just like the undercrown and undercrown pig. the ffp is all on its own


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

HIM said:


> The short of it is they are all blends they came up with when making the 9 and T52 that work extremely well in their particular vitola. Most share the stalk cut habano wrapper used on the T52. Also the Papas Fritas are made with the trimmings of both the 9 and T52.


So the No. 9 wrapper is different, but most unicos have the same one as the T52?


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

c.ortiz108 said:


> So the No. 9 wrapper is different, but most unicos have the same one as the T52?


the 9 uses a CT Broadleaf wrapper, the T52 uses a stalk cut "American Habano" wrapper. The Dirty Rat, Ratzilla, L40, and UF4 use the same wrapper as the T52 while the FFP, UF13, and Papas Fritas use the same wrapper as the 9. All of the cigars IIRC use a Brazilian mata fina binder and a mix of Honduran and Nicaraguan fillers.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

c.ortiz108 said:


> So the No. 9 wrapper is different, but most unicos have the same one as the T52?


Told you it's a deep deep hole lol....If you really want your head to explode, tell these guys you're confused about all the different opus varieties lol :faint: :boom:


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Told you it's a deep deep hole lol....If you really want your head to explode, tell these guys you're confused about all the different opus varieties lol :faint: :boom:


i did tell you that lol that right there is very confusing to me lol :fear:oke::hmm::faint:hwell::noidea:


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

So how do all these line up in terms of strength? @Aninjaforallseasons mentioned MUWAT and UC being less strong, but what about the unicos?

I was thinking of working my way up from smaller vitolas, but guys online write about the Dirty Rat as being mega-strong - one guy who'd been smoking for 30 years or something said it was too much for him! Is it really that powerful, and much more so than others in the line?


----------

